# Carrier for L-O-N-G torsos?



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Both my DD and I have long torsos. I have lots of carriers ... but need a good one that will be comfy for long stretches while I chase after her older sibs.

I have the bjorn with the lumber support... but it doesn't get down to the lumbar, it rides up.

I have an ergo ... but it seems like she is going to pop out of the top, plus the back of my armpits hurt. Plus my back hurts after about 20 minutes. Do I just need to adjust it? The ergo sport looks longer... but I am hesitant to spend the cash without a long-torso recommendation!

I tried a friend's moby, but wasn't a big fan. I don't think I trust it, really.

thanks mamas.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

The ergo is one of the shortest carriers out there. If your LO is over 12 months- you may want to look for a toddler carrier. The babyhawk Oh Snap is easy to get and not too expensive. It's also fabulous and adjustable every which way and fits a lot of body types. It doesn't have a hood, but does have a head support.

Kinderpacks are hard to get your hands on, but a toddler size one is fabulous for even my very tall almost 3 year old. She also makes a preschool size.

Olives and Applesauce makes an 18 inch carrier that a lot of people like- I can't speak much about it as I haven't tred one.

Nana's Jetpacks are taller as well and have an XL strap option which leaves longer padding through the underarm area.

It really is a matter of what you want in a carrier. A moby isn't usually a good option for a baby over 15 lbs or so, but a woven wrap is great throughout toddlerhood.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

How old is she? How heavy? You will probably do better w a Mai Tai, which is more adjustable than either the Bjorn or the Ergo. I like my half buckle tai, which buckles at the waist like the Ergo, but then has the long shoulder straps of the MT for versatility. Depending on her size/age, you might prefer a toddler MT. Mine are from Two Mommas Design, but there are dozens of WAHMs who make them.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I never had any luck with a bjorn. I would also suggest an OhSnap.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

She is 3 mo now .... but need one to last thru toddlerhood.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

At three months, she will be swallowed up by a lot of carriers that will work well for toddler years, they really aren't one size fits all except for a woven wrap. In your situation I would probably look for a mei tai and plan to scrunchie the base or froggie her. SSCs really begin to fit well when they are a little bigger, but three months is still tiny. At that age I loved our Moby. I assume you are using the ergo for a front carry? If that is the case- it's very likely uncomfortable. The straps don't cross in the back with an ergo, and I find that to be miserable for a front carry- something like an Action Baby Carrier might be a good option as they are comfortable and cross in the back for a great front carry.

Do you want to wrap, tie, or buckle? It really comes down to a matter of what you ae most comfortable reaching for. Wraps have the greatest learning curve, but they are infinitely adjustable. Mei Tais are a fabulous option at this age as you can scrunchy the base and wear legs out or wear it apron style and froggy the legs. SSCs are great- and really shine when kids are heavier and you want the added support of a structured waist- for me this is from about 20 lbs on. They are not as snuggly with a tiny baby.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll say that if you just tried the Moby, that may be why you didnt like it. We loved it up to 3 mos by which time he was getting too heavy for a stretchy wrap. If you want just one carrier to last from now to "graduation" from BWing, a woven wrap in the longest length is pretty much it. I really wish i had gotten one when he outgrew the Moby, but hes too heavy and independent for me to try to learn it now.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidevoice*
> 
> At three months, she will be swallowed up by a lot of carriers that will work well for toddler years, they really aren't one size fits all except for a woven wrap. In your situation I would probably look for a mei tai and plan to scrunchie the base or froggie her. SSCs really begin to fit well when they are a little bigger, but three months is still tiny. At that age I loved our Moby. I assume you are using the ergo for a front carry? If that is the case- it's very likely uncomfortable. The straps don't cross in the back with an ergo, and I find that to be miserable for a front carry- something like an Action Baby Carrier might be a good option as they are comfortable and cross in the back for a great front carry.
> 
> Do you want to wrap, tie, or buckle? It really comes down to a matter of what you ae most comfortable reaching for. Wraps have the greatest learning curve, but they are infinitely adjustable. Mei Tais are a fabulous option at this age as you can scrunchy the base and wear legs out or wear it apron style and froggy the legs. SSCs are great- and really shine when kids are heavier and you want the added support of a structured waist- for me this is from about 20 lbs on. They are not as snuggly with a tiny baby.


What is SSC?

Thanks!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

SSC is a soft structured carrier- like an Ergo or Oh Snap. They have buckles and webbing, along with padded straps and a structured waist. I absolutely love them, but not for a three month old.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

For a 3 month old baby, carriers that are developmentally appropriate are German Style Wovens, Gauze wraps, Korean Podegais and a ring sling. They allow for the desired shape of baby to be supported in that position of knees up at about baby's belly button level, at about 90 degrees and the lower back curved. (AKA the froggied position) All will carry baby from newborn to well into toddlerhood and be useable for future babies.

I think a woven wrap or a podegai are very good growth carriers for you and baby. Both are carries you create as you develop the carry, making them a customized carry each time. With a wrap or a podegai you would have the comfort and even distribution of weight across both shoulders and your body making the carry very supportive to you and baby.

Mei Tais and Soft Structured carriers are better suited for baby's that are sitting up well.

I would suggest you look in your local area for a baby wearing group to help you find a carrier that will fit you, and you baby.

Maybe this link will help you. http://www.sakurabloom.com/pages/Find-A-Babywearing-Group-Near-You.html


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidevoice*
> 
> SSC is a soft structured carrier- like an Ergo or Oh Snap. They have buckles and webbing, along with padded straps and a structured waist. I absolutely love them, but not for a three month old.


What age/size did u start using/loving the ergo?


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer a couple other manufacturers as I have a leaner- so I like a taller body- but for me from about 6 months on they work well for us. I still wear my VERY big nearly three year old and my 29lb 18 month old on a regular basis.


----------



## julesbr (Apr 15, 2011)

Look into the Boba G2. My 6'2" hubby carries our daughter in it comfortably (she rode around in it for 5 days at Mardi Gras this year with no problems). And it's really easy to adjust back down to my size when I wear her.


----------



## Marisa Sanders (May 30, 2011)

Twomommasdesigns.com make some lovely tall bodied structured carriers. Ours was purchased when DD was 5 months, and she could just barely peek over the top, and now at 25 months, it supports her wonderfully, and is very comfy for me as well. You can do a custom carrier from them, you send in the fabric you like and they make it. I have been so, so happy with ours and I have purchased many for gifts as well!


----------

